# Pdi Question



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

We have Oregon_Camper's PDI and let the dealer know we'll use it when we pick up our new 210RS on 5/25.

Our PDI appointment is late in the day and it's possible the dealer won't have time to fix anything we find until the next day. If that's the case then am I correct that we don't want to sign off on the PDI and take delivery until the work is complete?

Thanks

Todd


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Absolutely YES! Do not sign the acceptance form from the dealer until you are 100% satisfied that the TT is ready for you completely.

Once you sign, you lose a big bargaining chip. After you sign for it, any requests for repairs, etc., become warranty work issues despite all the verbal assurances from the dealer.

"Of course we'll fix the furnace.." A verbal promise isn't worth the paper it's written on.

Late-in-the-day appointments are fine, but recognize that a good PDI (and I, too, used Oregon_Camper's one) takes about 3 hours. So if you get caught with the dealer trying to close the doors, no problem. Just plan on coming back the next morning.

One thing you might do if you can: stay overnight in the TT. We did that at Holman--they put us "up against the fence." It's sort of a joke to be there, and one has to work w/the dealer regarding locked gates and fences. You don't want to be coming back from a brewski to find the place locked up and your TT inside. Holman has 30a hookups but no water (they filled the tank) and the propane was filled. We had a delightful evening, too!

But an overnight will help you find stuff not working, like the microwave shuts off after running 2 - 3 minutes, etc. Our PDI was 90% done and they finished it in 30 minutes the next morning, and fixed the one or two small things we discovered that night.

But hold back on that signature until you are SURE that you're ready for delivery.

PDI hints I learned:

1. leave the kids home if you possibly can. Holman and others offer (paid) babysitting services if you arrange it in advance. Kids will get bored and distract you.

2. wear old clothes so you can lie on the floor. DW: wear slacks or jeans, so she can climb ladders etc., without flashing the troops.

3. Bring 2 flashlights, a note book, and 3 pens each, so when you put a pen down you have another. Don't ask me how I learned that!









4. As a courtesy to the dealer, keep the process moving. Most dealers give you about 3 hours. If you really need more, talk to the shop foreman and request an additional hour for which you will be delighted to pay. Most labor rates are in the $90 per hour range. Since you're spending tens of thousands of dollars for the TT, 90 bucks is a cheap price to pay for that hour if needed.

Good luck and let us know how it turned out!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I think it depends on the dealer.

I also purchased our Outback from Holman RV. We actually purchased it in June...and I didn't have the time to go and pick it up until July, about 3 weeks later. It was bought...paid for...and insured. Sitting on their lot sight unseen.

We had a very nice experience when we got there. They introduced us to the service manager, then we met the PDI guy (I believe he's an independent agent that does this by contract for Holman). We also spent the night on the lot. The next morning they addressed a couple of minor concerns...checked out our hitch geometry...and off we went.

I honestly feel that Holman would have fixed anything that would have come up...and wouldn't need to be stongarmed.

In the internet world we live in today --- if a dealer want's to self-destruct in business --- all they have to do is screw over a tech savy client. I, for example, will not buy a Boliy Generator from Boliy Guy because of the way he handled a customer of his. The customer, a well respected member on RV.net, asked for a RMA to return a defective product within 10 days of purchase and was refused. That's all I needed to know.

If you don't have positive word of mouth references for your Dealer...then you might be wary and not sign anything until you're happy with it all. I'm sure there are unsavory types in business out there. I'm not so sure they'll last very long, if they do business like that, anymore.

I hope your dealer makes this a very pleasurable experience for you as well.

Congratulations to you and your family!! Enjoy your new RV.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd highly recommend asking the dealer if you can send the night in their lot in your Outback. This gives you all night long to complete the PDI and discover/play with all the stuff on the trailer, without being rushed by their service department. We did this when we drove to Lakeshore and I think it worked out great.

Just ask dealer to have power to the trailer (enough to power AC unit and Microwave) and ask them to fill the water tank and propane.

Bring some memory foam. I love my Outback, but the "mattress" they install is a JOKE. You're back/neck/hips/shoulders will thank you in the morning.

Then sign the paperwork the next morning, after all the PDI items are complete.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

They must have changed the mattress that comes in the Outbacks since you got your trailer Jim. Ours is very comfortable, and after putting the memory foam on top, it's the most comfortable bed we have - inside or outside of the house!

I agree that a good PDI will take several hours, but the dealer might not have that much time booked for you. Make sure to ask how many hours they have scheduled, and decide if you think that will be enough or not. If you have any questions, the PDI is the time to ask them. After buying three Outbacks from Mike Thompson RV in Southern California, we were quite familiar with the workings of the trailer on our last delivery. I beat them up pretty hard on price, and our PDI consisted of a box of "freebie" stuff sitting outside of the trailer and a disinterested guy who asked "if we had any questions" then walked away. No problem, we piddled & fiddled with everything and it was all in good working order except for the gas struts under the queen bed which they fixed. We installed the electric tongue jack right there in their parking lot, set up the hitch and were on our way in about two hours. Buh-bye!


----------

